# Welcher Fußsack für Chariot Cougar mit und ohne Babysitz geeignet?



## KaWe2013 (19. November 2013)

Welche günstigen aber guten Fußsäcke sind zur Nutzung im Fahrradanhänger geeignet (mit oder ohne Babysitz)?

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen und Tipps!


----------



## goegolo (19. November 2013)

Odenwälder Babynest Fußsäcke werden von Chariot mit saftigem Aufschlag als Originalzubehör verkauft und passen sowohl auf die Hängematten als auch die regulären Sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaWe2013 (19. November 2013)

Klingt gut. Danke. Immer interessant zu wissen, welcher Hersteller dahinter steckt.

Hat auch jmd Erfahrungen mit günstigen Marken wie Alta Bebe? Schwitzen die Kinder mehr in Fleecefußsäcken?

Wir wollen für den Anhänger nicht den des Kinderwagens nehmen. Auch wollen wir nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, da wir im Winter höchstens 2 mal pro Woche den Anhänger zum joggen nutzen.


----------

